# 11/24 Masquito lagoon



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

went on a lone run today in the gheenoe, put in at beacon and fished the east shore in the island and what not, clean water, sun up high, and hide from the wind...trust me guys the fish are EVERYWHERE but its tuff to get them to eat! came across one that was actualy hungry now and then. heres some pictures from today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sure beats the heck out of working. Nice job.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

ya... i got layed off friday....


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice work. the lagoon was really nice today, not much wind and the water was very clear. I put the gheenoe in at WSEG launch and headed over to tiger shouls. Didn't find to many fish on the shouls but headed to the eatsern shoreline and man was it loaded. I managed to sight cast 6 reds and one trout. If only i had soneone on the front of the boat, the catch would have been even more, cause they were eating and tailing all morning!!! ;D Might try it again in the morning.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> ya... i got layed off friday....


Sorry to hear that. Fish on my man.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

> > ya... i got layed off friday....
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Fish on my man.



its all good, hopfuly work will pick back up by january because i know im the first on their list.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

> nice work.  the lagoon was really nice today, not much wind and the water was very clear.  I put the gheenoe in at WSEG launch and headed over to tiger shouls.  Didn't find to many fish on the shouls but headed to the eatsern shoreline and man was it loaded.  I managed to sight cast 6 reds and one trout.  If only i had soneone on the front of the boat, the catch would have been even more, cause they were eating and tailing all morning!!! ;D  Might try it again in the morning.



ya ik, i went by myself and i actualy lost 2 fish because i was tryin to put down my pole anchor and move around, and man if i coulda poled someone around defintly woulda tore em up, tails everywhere!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

BTAP, sorry to hear about your job bud, an extended holiday vacation? Fish on...

Hardin, that red in your sig is a PIG! Holy cow!


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

ya pretty much, atleast thats how im trying to look at it haha


----------



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

you're right the water was very clear yesterday just few reds wanted to eat.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures and good looking fish too! [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Sorry about the job.  Same thing happened to me a few years back, right after T-Day. Made xmas a little tough that year, but now I'm almost glad it happened. I'm much happier and you should just try to have faith that you'll have the same good fortune. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

well i also forgot to mention i goto school full time during the evening....sooo its nice to have a little break from come home shower school bed work come home shower school, plus school alllll day saturday, so my only day off was sunday....


----------

